# Tripod question



## mightyteegar (Feb 14, 2009)

First, apologies if this doesn't fit here.  If so please let me know and either move it or let me know where would be more appropriate. 

I have a question about tripods.  I'm writing a story where the main character is a photographer.  Being a onetime amateur photographer I'm somewhat familiar with Manfrotto hardware, but I'm having trouble answering this question with my own memory and research.  

Can anyone tell me what would have been considered a good professional-grade make and model of still-photo tripod in the early 1990s?  Links and photos would be very helpful, but at the very least I'm just looking for a specific model and a good description.  

TIA.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2009)

A Tiltall might fit the bill. Also Gitzo.

You can find photos of different models on Google Images.


----------



## compur (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say Gitzo or Bogen.


----------

